# Rosi Sexton Weighs In On Steroid Use In MMA



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

> When I saw the news on twitter last night, I felt a little like a ten year old whose parents have just admitted that Santa Claus doesn't exist. A tiny bit disappointed, but mostly relieved that now we can all stop pretending.
> 
> I'm not going to talk about Cyborg, though. Partly because we haven't yet heard her side of the story, but also because she's only the tip of a very large iceberg. It's the issues that the story raises that I'm interested in.
> 
> ...


Source: Bloody Elbow


----------

